# Review: La Linda Tolima (Square Mile)



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Imagine a floral scented chocolate covered almond, washed down with a melon chaser and you have just summed up the La Linda from Columbia, roasted by Square Mile Coffee Roasters

I had the pleasure of spending a few hours with the team at *Grindsmith* in Manchester, where we played around with grind and extraction methods on their syphons, using their newly arrived stock of La Linda as the guinea-pig coffee.

A review of the evening complete with a few pics can be found *here *

I'm glad I enjoyed this as a brewed coffee and it would be great in a french press or chemex as well but I am not sure how it would taste as an espresso due to its light floral notes and that amazing melon aftertaste.

I may get a bag and give it a go but I'd be mindful that I would have wasted an opportunity to enjoy it as a brewed coffee instead.

Have you bought a *bag* yet?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I work in manchester and I've never found a decent indy coffee shop so I'll have to give grindsmith a go soon.


----------

